# Not the sharpest claws in the paw...



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I have heard that it is near impossible to trap a feral cat more than once, maybe twice. Apparently the people who say this, need to meet my sister pair!
Disco has been in the trap 3 times (granted, 2wice were when I wanted her in - one to get spayed, and one to get her so I could return her to the colony), and Zinny just got caught again this morning (she's spayed too). You'd think they'd learn their lesson after a few times!

I don't suppose there's any way short of bringing them inside (which I can't, as landlord was upset enough when I had them in for recovering from spaying), that I could keep them from getting trapped yet again? I need to get the other cat trapped, because I have a voucher for free fixing (because I'm low income), but it expires 11/30. And I can't trap on Tuesdays or Wednesdays because of vet schedule conflicts...so that only leaves me 3 days a week, and I barely have a whole week left!
I doubt I can leave food out for Zinny and Disco, as the other cat may very well share that with them, rather than going to the treat in the trap. SIGH!
(I do leave food out for everybody after 1 P.M. when I'm done trying to trap)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish I had an answer for you! Sorry. I hope someone can give you some advice. Maybe the third time's the charm!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Third? Bah, I've tried catching this other cat (who I haven't named yet) about 5 times now, and keep getting cats that are already done! I just hope that I'll eventually get the right one... I set the trap and check it about every hour or so...releasing any I don't need that are in there, and setting again, until it gets too late in the day for it.

This cat also seems to only come at night...maybe I'll start doing it a couple hours before I go to bed. I hate to keep them in there 10 or so hours, but it might be the only way. I do have a tiny water dish attached to the cage I can fill up with a watering can spout through the holes. I would also bring it inside at night, as it's getting to be about freezing after dark.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you're successful this time!


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry I've never tried to trap a ferel. Good luck.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow! I can't get them to go into the trap the second time. You have the charm! See my post on the cat in the ceiling.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I caught Zinny yesterday...again. The ironic thing is that the very first time I trapped her, I had to use a drop trap because she wouldn't go in the humane trap when I had tried for nearly a week straight. She kept hiding under my fishing/camping wagon...so I finally decided to remove the wheels and turn it upside down, and got her that way.

I have the trap at the edge of the woods where they live. It is covered with a dark green cloth (old bed sheet, actually). It's barely a full yard away from their insulated shelters, and on the other side of the thicket than the regular food station.

I would try a drop trap again, though I don't have anything except my wagon (which I doubt the adult cats would trust), and I don't want to sit out in the snow for hours at a time. Besides, the one cat comes out at night only, anyway.

I'll just keep tryin', I guess...


----------

